# The Democrats Have This On Lock



## silvereyes87 (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

Stuff like this is hard to watch. You gotta wonder what’s really going on with him. I feel like the creepy joe memes have some validity to them.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 4, 2020)

The fact we are even considering this old kunt shows where America’s at . Sad


----------



## tinymk (Mar 4, 2020)

I always vote but don’t do politics anywhere else.


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

tinymk said:


> I always vote but don’t do politics anywhere else.



This is well said.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> This is well said.



sadly that’s what it’s become. No one can stay objective when it comes to politics so they choose to hop over the subject when In reality we all need to become better at understanding the other side of things even if we don’t agree with it.


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

I agree with Tiny and TGF ... best to not discuss because people have lost the ability to rationally discuss it ... with both side resorting to name calling (racist or your Hitler) with real substance of a topic rarely ever discussed ... but that does not mean those discussions are not important ... we live in strange times ...


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> I agree with Tiny and TGF ... best to not discuss because people have lost the ability to rationally discuss it ... with both side resorting to name calling (racist or your Hitler) with real substance of a topic rarely ever discussed ... but that does not mean those discussions are not important ... we live in strange times ...



Been busy handing out "thanks" on this thread, and this post joins the crowd.  Those discussions ARE important, but why on boards in this community?  Nothing gets achieved, no one's mind is changed, the reigning popular opinion gets a lot of high fives and fist bumps, the minority with the unpopular opinion usually have the wisdom to lay low and weather the storm, open bonding occurs while simmering bad feelings lurk un-posted,  (is this paragraph lapsing into a comma?), and all this goes for Religion threads too.

Best to confine things to wimmen, cars, guns, music, and even diet, training, and various supps.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Been busy handing out "thanks" on this thread, and this post joins the crowd.  Those discussions ARE important, but why on boards in this community?  Nothing gets achieved, no one's mind is changed, the reigning popular opinion gets a lot of high fives and fist bumps, the minority with the unpopular opinion usually have the wisdom to lay low and weather the storm, open bonding occurs while simmering bad feelings lurk un-posted,  (is this paragraph lapsing into a comma?), and all this goes for Religion threads too.
> 
> Best to confine things to wimmen, cars, guns, music, and even diet, training, and various supps.




I agree. Maybe it belongs in the enter at your own risk forum. You’re right on point with everything but I think for some online is the only chance they get to voice their opinions and I do think there is an opportunity for them to have there ideas challenged or even possibly changed.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 4, 2020)

Fighting over politics is fun. Love to do it.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I agree. Maybe it belongs in the enter at your own risk forum. You’re right on point with everything but I think for some online is the only chance they get to voice their opinions and I do think there is an opportunity for them to have there ideas challenged or even possibly changed.



Agreed, but "online" includes many places from various media where you can interact or antagonize other people who are complete strangers.  Why do it on your FaceBook page, or on boards like this where we usually assume a "family" approach to things?


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 4, 2020)

you are so right brobundy


----------



## Boogieman (Mar 4, 2020)

I believe there is a lot at stake this presidential election. Yes it needs to be talked about, yes there is a place and a time.... Right here right now may not be the place or time for all but may be for some. 

Discuss in an adult way, dont be offended by someone elses opinion, that is how they feel for a reason. We each have had our own experiences for why we believe the way we do! Some of how we believe is probably the way we were brought up. But I do enjoy hearing the other sides view. 

Discuss away boys!


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 4, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> Agreed, but "online" includes many places from various media where you can interact or antagonize other people who are complete strangers.  Why do it on your FaceBook page, or on boards like this where we usually assume a "family" approach to things?




hahaha yes i totally agree with Facebook and that’s why I stay off of it. But here having that family approach maybe it will allow us to be more open to others opinions than to a total strangers like say if you were to try and be civilized on Reddit, which is almost impossible if you have an opposing viewpoint.


----------



## 36chambers (Mar 4, 2020)

chicago311;592092v said:
			
		

> you are so right brobundy



chicago311, email me. I can’t send a private message. Stellablue72 at protonmail dot com


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 4, 2020)

Dont you people even know there are 2 things you never bring up ate family/friends dinner table ... and that's politics and religion ...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 4, 2020)

I didn't post it to spark a presidential debate... yes I poke fun at dems front runner. But this vid was funny as shit. Guys just take it for what it is. There coulda been a trump rant vid and still been funny as shit.  God knows theres enough hilarious vids of George Bush being a dumbass out there.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

silvereyes87 said:


> I didn't post it to spark a presidential debate... yes I poke fun at dems front runner. But this vid was funny as shit. Guys just take it for what it is. There coulda been a trump rant vid and still been funny as shit.  God knows theres enough hilarious vids of George Bush being a dumbass out there.



Not sure if I need to say this or not, but my recent post was not aimed @ the OP.  More like a smh at the boards community in general, and of course my opinion IS just like my asshole ... except I only have one asshole, last time I looked anyway.

LMAO @ Kings George the 1st and the 2nd, more so the 2nd than the 1st.  My refrigerator still sports a coupla George jr magnets.  One of them has him sitting formally with one of the last few Popes, W is reading from something, Pope has his head in his hands, caption says "Oh shit, he's even dumber than I thought."  Another was at the funeral of that or another Pope, the body is dressed up in typical Pope clothes, a lotta red+white on this one, W is in the 1st row saying "what happened to Santa?"


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2020)

If we are going to poke fun.....

Theres endless stuff to post for Donny T

yes hiltlary has good stuff, but trump has taken thing to new levels.  You dont just shoot from hip on every issue there is, especially if you dont know what your talking about.  

im not dont wana defend any democrat, they dont deserve it, but nor does any republican.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2020)

transcend2007 said:


> Dont you people even know there are 2 things you never bring up ate family/friends dinner table ... and that's politics and religion ...



THIS>>>>

also how to raise ur kid


----------



## Beserker (Mar 5, 2020)

Biden sniffed a baby yesterday.  This goes to further the evidence that the elite are reptilian/Luciferian pedos that sacrifice children and plot world domination... bunch of creepy fuks, all of em


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 5, 2020)

Dems have to chose from a group of mental weirdos but don't worry they will still vote for either Bernie or Joe. Its sad that all the democrat party could pull out of their arsenal were those two clowns. Hell that Yang dude actually seemed worth a fuk but he wasn't part of the elite so fuk that. He didn't stand a chance.

And yeah, Joe is a weird fuk


----------



## Joliver (Mar 5, 2020)

The two party system is built to make for shit options. Imagine only having two choices in every other facet of life. Hell, my girlfriend told me "it's me or that damn dog" and I had to pack up my dog and went on vacation with him while she got her shit out. Point is....two choices leads to extreme options.


----------



## CJ (Mar 5, 2020)

I'm kind of intrigued by the British alternative election process. You rank candidates in order of your preference, 1-2-3-4 and so on.

When a candidate at the bottom is knocked out, your vote gets reassigned to your next preferred choice. 

Knockout rounds!!!! :32 (18):


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 5, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I'm kind of intrigued by the British alternative election process. You rank candidates in order of your preference, 1-2-3-4 and so on.
> 
> When a candidate at the bottom is knocked out, your vote gets reassigned to your next preferred choice.
> 
> Knockout rounds!!!! :32 (18):




Keep an eye on Maine. They're the first US state using ranked choice voting for this year.


----------



## snake (Mar 5, 2020)

The UG political threads


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 5, 2020)

36chambers said:


> chicago311, email me. I can’t send a private message. Sxxxxxx2 at protonmail dot com



Now that you have put your addy out there, how will you know if a reply you get is really from who you want it to be from?


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/huffpost/trump-work-coronavirus-074817221.html

Dont worry about the virus....


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 5, 2020)

Saw that too.  There seems to be more concern for any effects on the Stock Market, and effects on the November election, than there is on *people*​.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 5, 2020)

ever political figure has to worry and do what they need to do to keep their place.  

the market is Dons

The Dems will focus on him only being concerned about that, the Rep's will do something to smear them back.  its gone on forever and will continue on that way

all of them have scandals to cover up and things they need to show off to show their worth to the public.  They all get rich and cast blame on their rivals.


----------



## chicago311 (Mar 5, 2020)

creepy joe,  CREEPS me out   :32 (6):


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 5, 2020)

Dont you know ... it's Trumps fault for the coronavirus ... the why does not matter because the Huffington Post has reported it ...

Reporting that it is Trumps fault is the most important thing ... why would they possibly consider reporting that low dose vitamin d could potentially reduce all contagious virus by strengthening individuals immune systems ...

Nope ... don't save lives or help people ... score political points ... go big media ...


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 5, 2020)

No one is blaming trump for this new virus popping up out of nowhere.  Huffington Post and others ARE asking whom we should believe when a political figure says one thing, and scientists say another about what we should expect and what we should do now that the virus is here.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 5, 2020)

the problem with discussing politics  is that everyone gets upset about it...so what others have an opinion...that is their right...i might think its dumb therefore making me think they are an idiot so id rather not either ..my views are mine alone and i don't try and push them on anyone or make them see things my way...i support our president not because hes trump but because hes our president and if that changes ill support them to wither or not i voted for them is irrelevant


----------



## Yaya (Mar 5, 2020)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/19709-Trumpy-not-losing-steam


(Yawn) Trump 2020


----------



## Seeker (Mar 5, 2020)

Minimum government, maximum freedom.
#biggovsucks
#taxationistheft

That is all.


----------



## white ape (Mar 5, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Dems have to chose from a group of mental weirdos but don't worry they will still vote for either Bernie or Joe. Its sad that all the democrat party could pull out of their arsenal were those two clowns. Hell that Yang dude actually seemed worth a fuk but he wasn't part of the elite so fuk that. He didn't stand a chance.
> 
> And yeah, Joe is a weird fuk



Tulsi Gabbard was a WAY better choice than Biden, Bloomberg, Sanders, or Warren. Got no screen time or invites to debates because she won't take DNC money.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 6, 2020)

I’d give Tulsi all my delegates


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 6, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> I’d give Tulsi all my delegates




Every one of them!


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

So nobody wants to be a delegate donor for Elizabeth, huh?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 6, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> So nobody wants to be a delegate donor for Elizabeth, huh?



I prefer real Native American gals


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

Only one Native American gal in my past.  I still think about Smiling Beaver now and then and hope she's ok.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 6, 2020)

Creepy Joe is truly a tard, scary that he's even in the running. I don't think the guy can balance a check-book.
But, like you said, the best Muscle forums are the ones where political, religious talk is not allowed. (Very few, if any these days).

Always turns nasty..


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2020)

I'm still rooting for my preferred candidate, it's not out of the running yet.

#GiantMeteor2020


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2020)

I love the BS reasons they try to get people to believe 

https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/06/politics/trump-cancels-cdc-visit/index.html

Hes not concerned....He just had other things to do today


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Mar 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Every one of them!




holy shit I had to google her after seeing this. I’ve heard the name but never realized she was a banger.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 6, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> I love the BS reasons they try to get people to believe
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/06/politics/trump-cancels-cdc-visit/index.html
> 
> Hes not concerned....He just had other things to do today



It was reported on CNN so it has to be true.

Honestly, if CNN reports something, I believe the exact opposite. This is assuming that someone brings it to my attention as I haven't watched CNN on purpose in years. They should make a magazine and market it right next to National Enquirer at the cash resister so I can have something to laugh about while I wait in line to check out.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2020)

I'd rather my 5 year old give me the world news then that fukking disgrace of a channel CNN

TRUMP2020


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

It's amazing how many news sources have gone bad in the last 3+ years.  The NY Times and the Washington Post were both founded in the 1800s and respected and read by many people in a business or political leadership position, and then ... poof ... they became fake news.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 6, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> It's amazing how many news sources have gone bad in the last 3+ years.  The NY Times and the Washington Post were both founded in the 1800s and respected and read by many people in a business or political leadership position, and then ... poof ... they became fake news.



The NYT has always been bullshit. Always.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 6, 2020)

Agreed.  They use too many big words.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 6, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> It's amazing how many news sources have gone bad in the last 3+ years.  The NY Times and the Washington Post were both founded in the 1800s and respected and read by many people in a business or political leadership position, and then ... poof ... they became fake news.




WaPO was founded in the late 1870s specifically to advance democratic party views AFTER it's founder became a Missouri state representative for the democratic party.  It was founded by a politician to advance his party. Stilson Hutchins, look him up if you want to. It's credibility has always been in question as well. 

Oh, and fun fact about the founder of WaPO. He was indeed a representative of the democratic party and started WaPO as a democratic publication. He then sold WaPO and bought a direct competitor, the Republican National. 

WaPO is currently owned by the worlds richest man none other than the infamous Jeff Bezos, has been since 2013. 

It has never been about left or right, red or blue. It's always been about the haves vs the have nots and the media players create red herrings to keep people angry and pointing fingers at each other while reaping the benefits themselves. As an example, why is the focus on illegal worker and not the people offering them employment incentive to come here?

Believe none of what you hear and only half of what you see.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> It was reported on CNN so it has to be true.
> 
> Honestly, if CNN reports something, I believe the exact opposite. This is assuming that someone brings it to my attention as I haven't watched CNN on purpose in years. They should make a magazine and market it right next to National Enquirer at the cash resister so I can have something to laugh about while I wait in line to check out.




the opposite goes for Fox

If Dump doesnt like it, he gets the person fired & they change their story the following day.  

I read both, CNN bashes reps, Fox dems.  you can believe what you like, but big things make the news....Whether you agree with it or not is another topic.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 6, 2020)

rawdeal said:


> It's amazing how many news sources have gone bad in the last 3+ years.  The NY Times and the Washington Post were both founded in the 1800s and respected and read by many people in a business or political leadership position, and then ... poof ... they became fake news.




this is cuz dump is angry jeff Bezos has 50x more loot than him, an ego ordeal.  

I love the whole "fake news" thing too....its hysterical

The fake news will really come in tv commercials, about 60-90 days out from voting


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Mar 6, 2020)

I know people hate Trump, but do they hate how good things have been going for the country??? Im conservative and I loved when BUbba was in office.
Things were great. Things are great now. I dont get the hate of today, social media has ruined the country. Every tard in Ma's basement is suddenly and "expert w/ a voice"

Oh well, best to ignore it all I guess...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 6, 2020)

Trump talking to media at CDC today was classic 

KAG


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2020)

Smh.... Decent democratic candidates dropping out and endorsing this bozo. Their whole party is garbage and corrupt and all they have done the whole time is try to get Trump in trouble.  I know maybe Trump is the the answer but between him and Hilary I rather take a coin flip chance than knowing 100% with her was doom. Trump got this in the bag and then it will be Trump Jr 20204. 


Another thing that pisses me off is that shit with Bidens son it is all out in the open straight illegal brought to light and nothing has been done at all. That's how I know no matter what we do it does not matter and nothing will ever change.

Lay low live your life pay your taxes and shut the **** up I guess.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 7, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> the opposite goes for Fox
> 
> If Dump doesnt like it, he gets the person fired & they change their story the following day.
> 
> I read both, CNN bashes reps, Fox dems.  you can believe what you like, but big things make the news....Whether you agree with it or not is another topic.




Oh you mean big news like when CNN said that a Russian bank account linked to an ally of Trump was under senate investigation and was later retracted by CNN because it was false? Gotcha. Or are we talking about the other more than a dozen other retracted false news stories in 2019 alone?

I didn't bring up biased news sources. You are also somehow assuming that if I don't like CNN, I somehow like FOX. I don't jump on bandwagons. I think Republicans are just a fuking stupid as Democrats. 

I voted for Donald Trump because he isn't a politician. I would have voted for him if he ran on the goddam democratic ticket as well. In fact, if democrats sign up another successful businessman in 2024, I'll vote for that mutha fukka too.

In my day, we used to make fun of all the gossiping women in hair salons who spread fake bs about people just to get a reaction. Now America is the salon and Americans are like housewives who are addicted to soap operas but the soap operas are media outlets.

Just so you know, they aren't the only two sources of news. There are media sources that are not biased. If I hear an opinion of a news station, its the last broadcast I watch.

I stand by my original statement. News stations like CNN are major contributors to this divided nation. It is a shame really. 

I will never understand why making fun of someones name makes a person think that their point is more valid. I saw the same thing from the right about Obama. 

My family came here almost 45 years ago to get away from that BS and its like fuking deja vu in the states these days.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> . . . Trump got this in the bag and then it will be Trump Jr 20204.



Been wondering about that for a while.  If Trump SR. does win again in 2020, then who does the RNC go with in 2024?  First, there's a chance DJT keels over in the next 4 yrs and Pence gets promoted.  If Pence is then the sitting POTUS by November 2024, be awful hard for the RNC to just sidestep him.

DJT seems to have an awful amt. of clout with every Repub elected official and I guess the Repub bigwigs behind the scenes as well.  But he's the POTUS now ... if he lives out the 8 yrs, he will still stop being POTUS after that.  Will he still be able to get whatever he wants, or will all his current clout weaken after 8 yrs, would he be able to just tell everybody what he wants then or no?

Lastly, IF DJT could still get his way by late 2024, would he push for Junior or Ivanka to inherit the job?  The traditional thing would be to pick a male child and/or the eldest, and Don jr is both of those.  But Daddy's always seemed to have  a soft spot for Ivanka.  When Dad made the talk show circuit decades ago he used to parade her around and brag on her; you never saw or heard about the others.  When Dad became POTUS, it was SHE who got some official job with an office in the White House while the 2 bros got shuffled off to the side to supposedly run the family business.  When Dad has gone to some of those big international meetings like DAVOS, the G7, G20, etc, SHE gets to come along and mix with the bigwigs, notsomuch the boys.

I think Junior's been thinking like I do, he spends a lot of time tweeting support for Dad or insults for his enemies, like "Hey Pop, don't forget about me!"  Gonna be real interesting to see how The Trump Saga plays out.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 7, 2020)

https://youtu.be/HJScmJUJWCM


Trump Jr interview on Jim Norton’s show.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Mar 7, 2020)

I thought the video was funny af. It wasn't to start a political debate I'll reiterate lol. Some people are like ooooh no not another political religious fight on a bodybuilding website. But it wasnt even meant to be that. And for the most part everyones done a good job about not getting butt hurt. Love trump or hate him. I definitely feel like america as a whole is doing great right now. I feel like my money is safe and my family is safe. I'm happy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 9, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Oh you mean big news like when CNN said that a Russian bank account linked to an ally of Trump was under senate investigation and was later retracted by CNN because it was false? Gotcha. Or are we talking about the other more than a dozen other retracted false news stories in 2019 alone?
> 
> I didn't bring up biased news sources. You are also somehow assuming that if I don't like CNN, I somehow like FOX. I don't jump on bandwagons. _*I think Republicans are just a fuking stupid as Democrats. *_
> 
> ...




I only compare fox to cnn because they are on opposite ends of the spectrum.  

I will agree with you on the stupidity of both.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2020)

In the interest of keeping a civil debate, I sincerely would like to understand how those who support Trump as POTUS feel about his morals and ethics. 

Lets use the "grab 'em by the p#ssy" quote as an example, as it would seem to be pretty clear evidence of misogynistic thinking (just taking that one as it's well known and documented). 

Are you able to separate Trump the person from Trump the POTUS in such a way that allows you to support him in office while not aligning with his personal moral compass? If Trump made that remark to yer Missus or yer Ma, would ye feel the same way about him?

I'm asking this with genuine curiosity, not looking to spark a war of words. I would really like to better understand the mindset behind the Trump base and where & how they draw the line on his behavior.


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 9, 2020)

NS, I will adress some of your questions above ^^^^.

Second paragraph.  I can't think of a single adult male I know that hasn't made a stupid inappropriate statement/statements at some time.  What do you suppose conversation is like in any DC office behind closed doors?  Trump certainly could engage a filter and I'd be OK with that.  In fact, we could all be politically correct and would we have such a warm fuzzy world (apologies for the sarcasm brother).  I find during much of my work day what runs through my brain and what comes out of my mouth are polar opposites.  Anybody who said they don't have these moments is not being honest.

I know a lot of surgeons who are excellent surgeons, but raging assholes.  Just about all of them are (raging assholes). The difference is some can operate and some are shitty.   If I need a surgery I'm not looking for a surgeon that's a "nice guy" with a pleasant bedside manner.  I'm looking for a surgeon that gets a good result.  I don't need a doctor to hold my hand and sugar coat it and stroke my feelings when he tells me I have cancer.  Out with it and how do we fix this.  

IMO anybody who even runs for president is flawed by default.  You have to have an ego that's clinically pathologic to even think "I am the man for this job". 
Trump is no different in that respect.  Where I feel  he is different is that he's done what he's said he's going to do and what he has done, by and large, has been good for America.  

We're not electing the best of the best in America.  The best aren't even going to consider tackling that job.  It's a dirty fkng job.  We're electing the best of the shit.  And yes I will be voting for Trump again in 2020.

Respectfully submitted, brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 9, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> NS, I will adress some of your questions above ^^^^.
> 
> Second paragraph.  I can't think of a single adult male I know that hasn't made a stupid inappropriate statement/statements at some time.  What do you suppose conversation is like in any DC office behind closed doors?  Trump certainly could engage a filter and I'd be OK with that.  In fact, we could all be politically correct and would we have such a warm fuzzy world (apologies for the sarcasm brother).  I find during much of my work day what runs through my brain and what comes out of my mouth are polar opposites.  Anybody who said they don't have these moments is not being honest.
> 
> ...



Good on ye for the candid response, Bricks.

Might be thats me, where I struggle. As an immigrant, I held the POTUS in an almost religious regard when I gained citizenship, thinking that they must represent the best among us both as leaders and as people. On that front then, might be I've just got the wrong idea about the role - that it's more akin to running a business than it is embodying an honourable persona, and that as such the ends justify the means to an extent. That doesn't feel good to me, but again thats prolly my issue with expectations and its why I'm trying to understand those who support him. Hard to judge a person unless we can agree on the criteria & I'm trying to be open minded on that front. Might be my criteria for the role of POTUS does need to change.

Cheers, Mate.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 9, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> NS, I will adress some of your questions above ^^^^.
> 
> Second paragraph.  I can't think of a single adult male I know that hasn't made a stupid inappropriate statement/statements at some time.  What do you suppose conversation is like in any DC office behind closed doors?  Trump certainly could engage a filter and I'd be OK with that.  In fact, we could all be politically correct and would we have such a warm fuzzy world (apologies for the sarcasm brother).  I find during much of my work day what runs through my brain and what comes out of my mouth are polar opposites.  Anybody who said they don't have these moments is not being honest.
> 
> ...



I don't believe that I can say this any better or agree more.


I am a foul mouthed SOB. I don't care about feelings when I am running my business. My primary concern is the growth and well being of the company.

I have cursed out people who have payed me. I have fired people with children to feed but didn't fit my business model. I have talked about strippers in my break room.

Am I a bad business owner? My bottom line defines me not some client or ex-employee that stood in my way of making my company great.

Everyone that does buisiness with me knows who I am as well as those who work for me. I have never lost a second of sleep for doing whats right for my company and essentially my employees who count on me to keep my company running so they can feed their families.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 9, 2020)

It’s not even about trump supporters look who the choices were him or Hilary. 

Google Clinton cash or all the shady shit she did and all the shady shit Bill did it’s endless.

look at the competition now maybe Bernie? He’s about to drop dead Biden? Watch your video again and look at all the shady shit he’s into. 

if there was a candidate that was a better option trump would not be president. And for as the way he talks that is America finally a guy that speaks his mind and swears I relate to that not that fake ass phony behaving educated bullshit that politics usually is. 

look at all these cities I’m America that is wit be industrial towns with strong economies and due to politics and lose trade laws and taxes we have people make shit for pennies and send to us and profit and they don’t even build their economy cause the people working slave wages and the rich get richer out there not even here. 

I don’t think trump is doing a bad job at all at the moment and I don’t mind seeing what will happen any wrench thrown into the political machine that has been turning for ever is a good sign for change.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 10, 2020)

Well since u wanna post view I think the corona virus is to knock down the social security they pay out n if a democratic candidate is elected it’s the beginning of the end. Don’t c why people don’t c we will end up like the hunger games. Just rich politicians n poor people. They arnt going to use the free doctors. It’s just so sad the government has dumbed society down so much they can’t think for themselves. I feel so sorry for the world these young kids are going to endure.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> n if a democratic candidate is elected it’s the beginning of the end.




Can you explain your logic here?


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

I can't agree more with Bricks here.  Politics are a nasty business & they are not in it for the LOVE of country.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> _if there was a candidate that was a better option trump would not be president. And for as the way he talks that is America finally a guy that speaks his mind and swears I relate to that not that fake ass phony behaving educated bullshit that politics usually is._



On this point we'll have to agree to disagree. "Fake ass phony behaving educated bullshit" - I would actually prefer my leaders to be educated and to have knowledge of and experience within the environment in which they operate. This is one of the strange repercussions of his presidency which I've observed - that of a general disdain for educated people and science by the Trump base. Politics are inherently complicated, rarely back and white, and "dumbing them down" to a soundbite on Fox News or CNN isn't helpful. It's creating a segment of the population who don't actually think through issues but rather just parrot what they heard on Hannity last night. When that happens within an insular culture, an echo chamber forms in which those doing the parroting actually come to believe what they're preaching without thinking it through on their own.

As mentioned elsewhere, I'm a glorified labourer but in my company we have a guy with 2x PhDs who sets pricing for all the major work we do. I trust this guy and I'm glad we have 'em because I can't do what he does (nor can he do what I do on the shop floor, in the yard or in leading work teams). I'm not sure the right thing to do is "dumbing down" our leaders such that they are relatable to the lowest common denominator. These are the people with the missile launch codes, remember that. I don't get the disdain for education and science that seems to have come into vogue. I also believe in contextual leadership - I'll give an example. When the Union reps came to visit my company, the bosses gave me $$ to go buy a suit and asked that I speak with 'em. I bought a fookin' suit and I wear it now when the Union comes out, and I watch my Ps and Qs when I'm speaking to 'em out of respect for their organization. Those who know me find it hysterical - me in a fookin' suit - but it worked and now the Union seeks me out with any questions or concerns they have. That little bit of "dressing up" - both in my clothes and in my words - conveyed respect and how important my position is to me. 

I see many folks who seem to think that dropping f-bombs in the workplace and showing disdain for those who have more education than they do is acceptable now. I see it as just plain envy - the educated folks make more $$, get more responsibility and are held in high regard. The way to get those 'tings if ye want 'em isn't to trash the smart folks, its to become a smart folk. 

I worry that in the US its becoming socially acceptable to flaunt yer lack of education and couth as a badge of honour under the guise of "This is the 'real' America".


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> On this point we'll have to agree to disagree. "Fake ass phony behaving educated bullshit" - I would actually prefer my leaders to be educated and to have knowledge of and experience within the environment in which they operate. This is one of the strange repercussions of his presidency which I've observed - that of a general disdain for educated people and science by the Trump base. Politics are inherently complicated, rarely back and white, and "dumbing them down" to a soundbite on Fox News or CNN isn't helpful. It's creating a segment of the population who don't actually think through issues but rather just parrot what they heard on Hannity last night. When that happens within an insular culture, an echo chamber forms in which those doing the parroting actually come to believe what they're preaching without thinking it through on their own.
> 
> As mentioned elsewhere, I'm a glorified labourer but in my company we have a guy with 2x PhDs who sets pricing for all the major work we do. I trust this guy and I'm glad we have 'em because I can't do what he does (nor can he do what I do on the shop floor, in the yard or in leading work teams). I'm not sure the right thing to do is "dumbing down" our leaders such that they are relatable to the lowest common denominator. These are the people with the missile launch codes, remember that. I don't get the disdain for education and science that seems to have come into vogue. I also believe in contextual leadership - I'll give an example. When the Union reps came to visit my company, the bosses gave me $$ to go buy a suit and asked that I speak with 'em. I bought a fookin' suit and I wear it now when the Union comes out, and I watch my Ps and Qs when I'm speaking to 'em out of respect for their organization. Those who know me find it hysterical - me in a fookin' suit - but it worked and now the Union seeks me out with any questions or concerns they have. That little bit of "dressing up" - both in my clothes and in my words - conveyed respect and how important my position is to me.
> 
> ...



I am not saying you do not have to be educated and I am not saying drop F bombs all day but humans are humans and the say shit sometimes a happy medium would be like someone acting in between a Trump and Obama somewhere in the middle. 

Being educated and acting like a snob or phony are 2 completely different things and you do not have to act like a certain way because you are educated. 

How many of these politicians are educated? All of them and how many business men are out there that do not have the same education but know how to run a business? Quite a few and they would do a better job running the country then these bozos.

These guys come from long lines of snobs and family roots of evil and wanting to milk the country for their own gains and if they personally are not doing it they are setting up a candidate that will do it for them. It is all bullshit and corrupt and shit needs to be shaken up or it will never change.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 10, 2020)

I would argue there’s an enormous amount of ignorance and lack of scientific acceptance on both sides these days, not just the Trump base. The 2 party system has failed us and with the 24/7 echo chamber media for both sides, there’s no bright future ahead.  

For me, and I think a lot of us that support Trump, we don’t so much care who Trump is, but what he represents.  He’s a believer in the Constitution and unlike Obama who went to college to study it to tear it down in able to rebuild a socialist hellhole, he strives to uphold it.  Obama went on an apology tour and tucked tail all over the world.  Trump holds his head high and reminds the world who were were, and still are.  Obama was no alpha male.  Trump is the personification of one.  

When it comes down to it, we are at a crossroads... the path to freedom, or even bigger government.  It says something about a political party when the president can have avowed communist parents (Obama).  Bernie defends communism and wants to take us in that direction. Bootyjudge has commie parents too.  All democrat candidates believe in nation altering policies.  Simple math doesn’t even register with the Democrat party.  Green New Deals and the like would cost more than the total wealth of our nation.  Medicare for all? Pffft.  Like I really want the government having a say in my health choices.  Name one thing government does better than the private sector... nothing.  

This is America, you can’t fundamentally change it.  You don’t like it, leave it.  

We are not a socialist nation.  We have crept so far left that we’re at a point of no return.  Trump is bringing us back to center at a crucial moment.  God forbid a Democrat wins this year... Biden has said he will put Beto in charge of gun control.  If this happens, you’re not talking civil war, you’re bringing about the 2nd revolutionary war.  It’s gotten that bad.  

We need a 3rd party.  We need term limits on congress. No more life long senators and representatives.  It’s entrenched political warfare.  Everyone needs to take a step back and breathe, respect freedom.  Our rights are endowed to us by our creator, not granted by government.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

I disagree that our country should be run like a business. Every business has one sole purpose; to make money for the person running it.

Public office should not be a way to funnel funds from taxpayers to themselves. We as tax payers do not work for the President, all public officials work for us. We mustn't forget that.

Profits shouldn't dictate the laws of man.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2020)

Beserker said:


> I would argue there’s an enormous amount of ignorance and lack of scientific acceptance on both sides these days, not just the Trump base. The 2 party system has failed us and with the 24/7 echo chamber media for both sides, there’s no bright future ahead.
> 
> For me, and I think a lot of us that support Trump, we don’t so much care who Trump is, but what he represents.  He’s a believer in the Constitution and unlike Obama who went to college to study it to tear it down in able to rebuild a socialist hellhole, he strives to uphold it.  Obama went on an apology tour and tucked tail all over the world.  Trump holds his head high and reminds the world who were were, and still are.  Obama was no alpha male.  Trump is the personification of one.
> 
> ...



 I see a lot of vitriol towards current and former Democratic politicians here. I also took your comment comparing Obama's formal education on law (undergraduate from Columbia, Harvard law degree) to Trump's "upholding the constitution" (not sure what that means?) as a positive differentiator for Trump in your eyes. I just don't see it that way. If we take names and parties out of the debate: how could a Harvard law degree and a career in politics not better prepare someone for the highest political office in the country than an undergraduate in economics?

I sincerely want to understand why voting for Trump is in the best interest of the US in November. Say more for example about how the US has "crept so far left that we're at a point of no return" and why a Democratic president would bring about a 2nd revolutionary war (that sounds a bit extreme to me). Some examples would be really helpful - what specifically we need be concerned with regarding the current state of the country relative to the Left and how Trump specifically is addressing / intending to address those concerns.

I want to be open minded, and I'm willing to be convinced. I'd like to hear more about specific issues and approaches. I want to vote FOR a candidate, not against one.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 10, 2020)

I couldn't finish the video.  Cringeworthy.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I am not saying you do not have to be educated and I am not saying drop F bombs all day but humans are humans and the say shit sometimes a _*happy medium would be like someone acting in between a Trump and Obama somewhere in the middle.
> *_
> Being educated and acting like a snob or phony are 2 completely different things and you do not have to act like a certain way because you are educated.
> 
> ...




THIS

Trump goes too far in one direction and obama in the other.  

Do you remember the hurricane trump made the national weather advisory or whatever they are correct their prediction to match his...??  The stock market will crash if I am impeached, congrats to Kansas to winning SB..?  he has more military knowledge than the generals (mad dog).  

I know there's dirt & skeletons in the closets of Dems too.  No one makes it this far up the political chain without getting dirty.  The wiki leaks kid Hillary gunned down in NY, Epstein suicide, etc.  I could go on all day, same with the trump scandals too.  

The only trump did different than billy boy clinton was to rape 21+yr olds rather then 15 yr olds.  No side is cleaner than the other.

Rich white men will run the country forever, no one will get in their way, the money & power will always prevail.


----------



## Beserker (Mar 10, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I see a lot of vitriol towards current and former Democratic politicians here. I also took your comment comparing Obama's formal education on law (undergraduate from Columbia, Harvard law degree) to Trump's "upholding the constitution" (not sure what that means?) as a positive differentiator for Trump in your eyes. I just don't see it that way. If we take names and parties out of the debate: how could a Harvard law degree and a career in politics not better prepare someone for the highest political office in the country than an undergraduate in economics?
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

The best the Democrats could come up with is Biden :32 (6):.  I highly doubt either in of these candidates would make a 4 year term.  They had better select damn good running mates.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2020)

I appreciate the civil tone and the spirited debate! Good on ye, Mate.

What I heard then - check me here - is that ye favor Trump in the upcoming presidential election based primarily on his success as a businessman rather than as a politician. Challenging this perspective, and ye already know this of course, there's a good bit of evidence that in fact Trump may not be / have been as successful in business as his supporters would suggest. Trump Airlines, Trump Casinos, Trump University, the Trump Tower in Tampa Fla USA, etc. All examples of failed businesses bearing his brand. I'm not against the perspective that having a business background would be an advantage as a President, I'm just not convinced that Trump's business endeavors qualify him as such. I sometimes feel Trump represents what a poor person thinks a rich person looks like. Open to yer point of view.

I see many references to "God given rights" and I wonder where the notion of "Separation of Church and State" come into play here? For example, would an Atheist living in the US then be entitled to fewer legal protections than a Christian? Commingling religion and government seems to me to be a slippery slope.

Guns...about me - I own a legitimate arsenal. I've shared on this board me EDC, me various ARs and even some exotics. I shoot at least 3x monthly and I've been trained by and served in the US military. Some might even call me a 'gun nut' and I'm fine with that. I believe in the 2nd amendment, I believe all people should have the option to own a firearm provided ye can pass an appropriate criminal background check and are properly trained (and can demonstrate as such). 

That said, do you think it might be possible that the topic of gun rights might be used as a bit of a political dog whistle for some? In the 35 years I've lived in the US I've legitimately never once been confronted by anyone in a position of authority who presented themselves to me and attempted to take away my weapons. I don't know anyone first hand who has had this experience either. I lived through the AR / AK "panic buy" during the Obama administration, when everyone was just sure said weapons were going to be banned - which never happened and only served to push up the price. As a gun owner, I don't currently see any credible threat to me 2nd amendment rights from either political party, and I worry that some of me fellow gun owners could be manipulated on this topic - it seems to be a 3rd rail for many and can reduce one's vote to a single issue. Again, open to what ye see here - if there is legitimate reason to be concerned as a gun owner, if something I'm not seeing on this front, and why voting for Trump in November would be a good solution to the issue.



Beserker said:


> NbleSavage said:
> 
> 
> > I see a lot of vitriol towards current and former Democratic politicians here. I also took your comment comparing Obama's formal education on law (undergraduate from Columbia, Harvard law degree) to Trump's "upholding the constitution" (not sure what that means?) as a positive differentiator for Trump in your eyes. I just don't see it that way. If we take names and parties out of the debate: how could a Harvard law degree and a career in politics not better prepare someone for the highest political office in the country than an undergraduate in economics?
> ...


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> In the 35 years I've lived in the US I've legitimately never once been confronted by anyone in a position of authority who presented themselves to me and attempted to take away my weapons. I don't know anyone first hand who has had this experience either.



Eh, me, kinda.

My home state has some really weird convoluted gun laws.
There was an 'assault rifle ban' that was put into place back in 1994 that covered things like fully-automatic AR-15's and AK's. There was a legal loophole which allowed for the sale of the same properly equipped rifles in semi-automatic configurations after that date. A couple of years ago, the Democratic AG worked with the full support of the Republican governor to reinterpret existing law in order to retroactively make possession of once legal rifles, illegal. This was done behind closed doors without a vote btw.

The AG has gone on record stating that the only thing preventing the 10,000+ once-legal gun owners from being charged with crimes is her word that she won't pursue them but she did make it clear that they are in violation of the law by owning the same rifles they legally owned for all these years. The state has been holding gun buy-back programs at an increased rate because people are scared of the AG suddenly changing her mind and going after them. The state requires all firearms to be registered to an individual so they know exactly who owns what and where to find them.  

This is how you take guns without taking guns.

Fear is an authoritarian tool. A fearful populace is  a compliant populace.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I see a lot of vitriol towards current and former Democratic politicians here. I also took your comment comparing Obama's formal education on law (undergraduate from Columbia, Harvard law degree) to Trump's "upholding the constitution" (not sure what that means?) as a positive differentiator for Trump in your eyes. I just don't see it that way. If we take names and parties out of the debate: how could a Harvard law degree and a career in politics not better prepare someone for the highest political office in the country than an undergraduate in economics?
> 
> I sincerely want to understand why voting for Trump is in the best interest of the US in November. Say more for example about how the US has "crept so far left that we're at a point of no return" and why a Democratic president would bring about a 2nd revolutionary war (that sounds a bit extreme to me). Some examples would be really helpful - what specifically we need be concerned with regarding the current state of the country relative to the Left and how Trump specifically is addressing / intending to address those concerns.
> 
> I want to be open minded, and I'm willing to be convinced. I'd like to hear more about specific issues and approaches. I want to vote FOR a candidate, not against one.




I just want to touch on a few points here.



> how could a Harvard law degree and a career in politics not better prepare someone for the highest political office in the country than an undergraduate in economics?



The POTUS(Exceutive) does not need a law degree. His job from a a legal perspective is to enforce them. What better experience than a man who is unphased by criticism because of years of experience in making huge decisions that ultimately affected millions? In terms of being IMO an expert in Economics and creating jobs who is better qualified, surly not a politician with a law degree or a political science major? How can this not be a top 3 biggest concern for a citizen of this country considering our current state? We can't lead if we are broke. Broke people look weak.

The job of Congress and the House(Legislative) is to make laws on behalf of the people. From there, the Supreme Court (Judicial) interprets the law.

It is a flawless system when all 3 branches of government work together for the best interest of the people.





> I sincerely want to understand why voting for Trump is in the best interest of the US in November



Why in the world would we not want a person with a proven financial record(he is a self made billionaire) in that seat, at least for a while(thats why we have term limits) to fix this major fuk up by former administrations? He isn't finished yet, He needs a bit more time IMO

The former administration sent millions(literally) of jobs overseas, borrowed trillions(literally) of dollars from the same country that they sent jobs to. This is not to mention that those came countries(China in particular) received nearly a trillion is US aid during that administration. They signed a NAFTA agreement that cost US citizens hundreds of billions(it is nearly impossible to fully calculate) of revenue, profit and jobs.

The Democrats want to put the same fools back in that were in favor of the economic nightmares that the former administration created. We simply can't afford that. What bothers me the most is that they didn't try to get a better candidate to fix some of their fuk ups. 

Bash me if you will(I know you won't brother) but Andrew Yang sparked my interest as well as did Tulsi Gabbard. They had some fresh ideas that I somewhat agreed with. The Democrats only pushed for the elites that pushed their agenda instead of admitting faults at any level and endorsed either of those potential candidates.

The problem I see is that political parties have stepped in like the mafia and are paying candidates to push their agenda instead of the peoples. Republicans as well as democrats are what is destroying this country. "For the people" is just an echo in the wind as long as they run politics in America.

The Republicans didn't support Trump either if you remember. That is just another reason that I voted for the man. Because he can't be bought.

I HATE politicians and "political correctness"

I want to also add that I to am an immigrant from Yugoslavia(Croatia now). I watched my countryman get slaughtered by Serbian government because they were defenseless and unarmed. I refuse to have that happen to me here because of politics.

Fuk Socialism


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Eh, me, kinda.
> 
> My home state has some really weird convoluted gun laws.
> There was an 'assault rifle ban' that was put into place back in 1994 that covered things like fully-automatic AR-15's and AK's. There was a legal loophole which allowed for the sale of the same properly equipped rifles in semi-automatic configurations after that date. A couple of years ago, the Democratic AG worked with the full support of the Republican governor to reinterpret existing law in order to retroactively make possession of once legal rifles, illegal. This was done behind closed doors without a vote btw.
> ...



Great real-world example! So how do we combat this, those of us who are in favor of the 2nd amendment and could see the lunacy in retroactively declaring an item "illegal" (forget whether or not such a law would even be constitutional in this case) & then leaving those who would now be in violation of the law hanging in the wind? What will Trump do / is doing to prevent such a situation? 

Keeping in mind, there are other issues (for me at least) that will determine my vote, but I'm legitimately interested in how voting for Trump would be advantageous for those who support gun rights (or at least not retroactively criminalizing those who do).


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I just want to touch on a few points here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great stuff, BSP. Appreciate the perspective. I hear ye on business experience being relevant - again though I'm not 100% sold that Trump is a successful businessman rather than having been born into a well-heeled family and having an entrepreneurial spirit. The infamous "small loan of one million dollars" comes to mind here, along with the other failed Trump ventures that I mentioned to Berserker. If we pushed this thinking, why not elect Mark Cuban or Bill Gates? Hell, we could go down the list of the Forbes 50 and find other more successful business people than Trump. Again, not bashing him just not fully convinced that his distinct advantage over any other candidate would be "consistently successful at running large businesses". Fook, Bloomberg was easily the most successful business person running for either party and he lost miserably. If he had won, would ye vote fer him in November?

100% agree the two-party system is whats wrong here. Many states still don't even use primacy / ranking during their primaries. More viable candidates would (IMO) give us a greater chance of finding someone whom we truly relate to and share perspectives with, rather than choosing between the lesser of two evils - and I mean that for each of the two party candidates. I don't know many who are excited about Joe Biden, and I meet more & more Trump supporters who openly admit to compartmentalizing their thoughts on Trump as a person vs Trump as POTUS. 

I'd like to believe that in my lifetime I'll know a president who embodies honorable ideals and can unite & lead a country.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

trump is not a self made man.  he made 250k when he was 2.  He was on his fathers payroll ever since he was born.  If he did not get the wealth passed down to him, pretty much tax free, he would be no one.  

a self made billionaire would have proud to show off tax returns, showing how he went from a penny's to a penthouse.    

If you want to get rich in real estate, ask him.  If you want to learn to sidestep paying contractors for work...Ask him.  

Our other recents just as bad, Obama was a lil bitch too, hillary-Hitler murder, Bushes train wrecks.  Bill clinton only interested in young ass


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

Gym/Nbl you're making this too complicated.  We had 2 choices.  We picked who we thought would suck the least.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Great real-world example! So how do we combat this, those of us who are in favor of the 2nd amendment and could see the lunacy in retroactively declaring an item "illegal" (forget whether or not such a law would even be constitutional in this case) & then leaving those who would now be in violation of the law hanging in the wind? What will Trump do / is doing to prevent such a situation?
> 
> Keeping in mind, there are other issues (for me at least) that will determine my vote, but I'm legitimately interested in how voting for Trump would be advantageous for those who support gun rights (or at least not retroactively criminalizing those who do).



The constitutionality of their reinterpretation was challenged and upheld. The verbiage of 2A does nothing to define what types of firearms are protected. The federal judge ruled that so long as there is some form of firearm available to the licensed public, the restrictions are constitutional. Subsequent attempts to challenge the ruling at any level have been thrown out by the courts. 

A president cannot do anything in this situation unless they're willing to challenge state rights or extort them in the form of withholding federal funding but even then results aren't guaranteed.

For matters of 2A, local elections matter far more than federal level ones. The only thing that matters on the federal level is the judges that fill supreme court seats. So if you want a real answer, vote for a candidate based on their preference for judges.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> Gym/Nbl you're making this too complicated.  We had 2 choices.  We picked who we thought would suck the least.



we will have the same come Nov

Trump 

Biden/Sanders


Both bad choices


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> we will have the same come Nov
> 
> Trump
> 
> ...



OMG  

In  all reality Trump is the only one that is doing shit to help the actual US economy which no one has done in forever. They all took bribes made easier laws and tax breaks to make shit in other countries and send back and sell to us. He is the only one that stood up to China and think about it they need us more then we need them we can make our own products for more expensive but we can do it they have no one else to sell them to though so why have we been giving them pretty much free taxes bringing that shit here and selling to us and making all the money. 

They threw how many things at Trump? Whole impeachment was a joke 

I am telling you this could be a start for wonderful things for the US as long as we dont fall for this bullshit  Way too much shit to write but look at Obama bank bail outs they took bonuses with that money all this bullshit that has been happening Trump stopped thats why they going at him hard. He's not the perfect answer  but we need someone like him after him to keep this going. 

If Bernie was 100 years younger he would not be a bad candidate listen to his Rogan interview.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> If Bernie was 100 years younger he would not be a bad candidate listen to his Rogan interview.



Trump and Sanders are only 5 years apart in age. 
Sanders and Biden are only 1 year apart. 

The gap is insignificant.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Trump and Sanders are only 5 years apart in age.
> Sanders and Biden are only 1 year apart.
> 
> The gap is insignificant.


I'm not going to pick hairs but there is a huge difference between 73 & closing in on 80. As I said before the VP picks will be a critical choice for Biden/Sanders. I'm not saying that Trump is all there mentally but damn, Biden is losing his mind.  Sanders just had a heart attack(not that he has a chance).


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> OMG
> 
> In  all reality Trump is the only one that is doing shit to help the actual US economy which no one has done in forever. They all took bribes made easier laws and tax breaks to make shit in other countries and send back and sell to us. He is the only one that stood up to China and think about it they need us more then we need them we can make our own products for more expensive but we can do it they have no one else to sell them to though so why have we been giving them pretty much free taxes bringing that shit here and selling to us and making all the money.
> 
> ...




IK
IK

The Mueller report was a joke too.....But is sent 35 ppl to federal prison.  

The trickle down economics.....The person taxes rate that is temp and the corp that isnt....

All the big corporations did was stock buy back plans, I work for a fortune 100 company and shit, nothing came my way.....Nor any of my co-workers. 

The only thing he did positive was stand up to China, but it cost us trillions.  

Im not for the dems, id really like to see a honest republican come up out of the woodwork, but that aint happening.  Hes just a compulsive liar. 

Plz tell me tho.....you believe what he says...??  Im interested in that


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> I'm not going to pick hairs but there is a huge difference between 73 & closing in on 80. As I said before the VP picks will be a critical choice for Biden/Sanders. I'm not saying that Trump is all there mentally but damn, Biden is losing his mind.  Sanders just had a heart attack(not that he has a chance).



Trumps DR said he was a stable genius.  Dont worry brother


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> I'm not going to pick hairs but there is a huge difference between 73 & closing in on 80. As I said before the VP picks will be a critical choice for Biden/Sanders. I'm not saying that Trump is all there mentally but damn, Biden is losing his mind.  Sanders just had a heart attack(not that he has a chance).



My point was that with either Democratic candidate, the age difference between them and Trump is near identical. 

So far as I'm concerned, the mental health of any of them is questionable. Considering these morons would wind up controlling a nuclear arsenal, I'd like mental health screenings to be a little more important than they are. (Yes I know he can't just launch the things but still).


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> we will have the same come Nov
> 
> Trump
> 
> ...



Trump being the obvious better choice of the 3

Sanders is an open socialist and Biden is part of the last failed administration.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone who absolutely has to vote democrat should vote on the only one in the race that still has America in mind 

https://nypost.com/2020/03/07/tulsi-gabbard-last-female-in-democratic-race-booted-from-next-debate/


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Anyone notice that during the Super Tuesday primary voting, there were several candidates on the ballot that were already out of the running?

My town is super fukin small and didn't mind if I looked at the lists.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Anyone notice that during the Super Tuesday primary voting, there were several candidates on the ballot that were already out of the running?
> 
> My town is super fukin small and didn't mind if I looked at the lists.


The whole process is fukd Iron!  and yes.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> IK
> IK
> 
> The Mueller report was a joke too.....But is sent 35 ppl to federal prison.
> ...



I do not care if its a republican or dem just as long as they do right.

I do not believe what any of them say lol 

Unfortunately he was the better candidate last time and again this time. 

Imagine if Hilary won last time or if Biden wins this time SMH I am pretty sure dude is a pedophile. 

Hopefully this circus brings out better candidates next election but I am pretty sure Trump JR    will win.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

The other thing that gives me pause about Biden.  Obama has not given his endorsement.  That is making me think that Obama is taking a step back & there will be more to this Ukraine thing coming for Biden.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> The other thing that gives me pause about Biden.  Obama has not given his endorsement.  That is making me think that Obama is taking a step back & there will be more to this Ukraine thing coming for Biden.



O bama lama was paid to endorse Bernie, if not, we wouldn't see the tv commercials.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Trump and Sanders are only 5 years apart in age.
> Sanders and Biden are only 1 year apart.
> 
> The gap is insignificant.




Dude Bernie is a walk up stairs away from dropping dead.

Biden is obviously a pedo and losing his mind. 

That alone should disqualify both these guys from even being able to run. They really need to put an age limit on this president shit like 35-65 max.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> O bama lama was paid to endorse Bernie, if not, we wouldn't see the tv commercials.



He endorsed Biden not bernie I thought cause of the commercial hes in speaking highly of Biden.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I do not care if its a republican or dem just as long as they do right.
> 
> I do not believe what any of them say lol
> 
> ...



Brother send me a personal email addy.....The Trump JR thing i wana bet 20 bux on.  

I bet we would see Hunter Biden in the oval office before JR


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Trump being the obvious better choice of the 3
> 
> _*Sanders is an open socialist and Biden is part of the last failed administratio*_n.




Thats your opinion

Donny leads this failed attempt


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> Brother send me a personal email addy.....The Trump JR thing i wana bet 20 bux on.
> 
> I bet we would see Hunter Biden in the oval office before JR



I got $20 cash,  a box of unused syringes (100 ct.) and a half a bottle of Test C if he runs in 2024 Trump Jr will win! lmao


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I got $20 cash,  a box of unused syringes (100 ct.) and a half a bottle of Test C if he runs in 2024 Trump Jr will win! lmao



we ll do the cash

I have pins and tes already


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> we ll do the cash
> 
> I have pins and tes already



I was trying to make a funny (Did not work) 

If he runs 2024 I will take that bet 100%


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> Thats your opinion
> 
> Donny leads this failed attempt



Serious question, did you think that Obama did a good job?

For the record, I don't agree with the majority of what Bobby is saying 

Neither son is capable of being president IMO


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> O bama lama was paid to endorse Bernie, if not, we wouldn't see the tv commercials.


Obama has not given anyone his endorsement. https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/01/politics/obama-biden-unify-democratic-party/index.html


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Serious question, did you think that Obama did a good job?
> 
> For the record, I don't agree with the majority of what Bobby is saying
> 
> Neither son is capable of being president IMO




1st 2.5yrs, yes

after that, no

Do you think Trump has done a good job..??


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> Obama has not given anyone his endorsement. https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/01/politics/obama-biden-unify-democratic-party/index.html



Than what they are running when Fox news is on (i watch it cuz NBC doesnt come on til 10) is fake or BS.  im in chicago tho....


https://www.yahoo.com/news/joe-biden-gets-heated-gun-192420592.html

This did give me a good chuckle tho


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

For the record, I hate anyone who feels like I should be paying them to tell me what I can't do in life. 

What an absurd concept.


----------



## DF (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> Than what they are running when Fox news is on (i watch it cuz NBC doesnt come on til 10) is fake or BS.  im in chicago tho....
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/joe-biden-gets-heated-gun-192420592.html
> ...



Good lord! he keep losing his shit...lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> 1st 2.5yrs, yes
> 
> after that, no
> 
> Do you think Trump has done a good job..??



Then why would you even consider Biden? If you are? He is part of the same administration that you didn't like.


I think Trump has done what he said he was going to do. That is more than any other president that I have had the opportunity to vote on in America has done. I think that it is important to do what you say and I have no doubt that both of the front runner democrats are filling the air with BS like every other politician.

I get that he is rough around the edges in terms of being politically correct. He is definitely competent(cant say the same for Bernie or even worse Biden FFS) and doesn't need someone to write a speech or work a teleprompter for him.
He also seems fascinated with twitter which makes me giggle at times because my mother is also fascinated with telling the world things through social media in an old fashioned way lol Probably could spend less time on it...

Here is a a few of many things that I like:

Unemployment at a 49 year low. I work with union guys in the construction industry and they would be unemployed for most of the winter. Not now.

Manufacturing job growth is highest in decades, mostly because his administration is bringing jobs back to the US that were lost to places like China in the past 10 years.

Got rid of the Obamacare individual mandate that penalized Americans if they either couldn't afford or didn't want to pay for insurance(Socialism type legislation)

Got out of the Paris Climate Accord which was a complete BS tax wasting, politician get rich scheme.

Pulled out of the ignorant tax wasting Iran deal that Obama wasted billions on.

Getting rid of NAFTA deal which was fuking absurd and cost us billions.

Finally imposed tariffs on China much like China has done to our exports for years. This by the way is helping get our jobs back here in the states because it is not cheaper to manufacture there anymore.

I would mention the wall but my only concern is the cost. I would be happy to have anything, a fence, an old school firing squad...anything to stop people from coming here illegally and getting free shit that I worked my ass off for without contributing to this nation.

When you look at the hard evidence of that administrations accomplishments, its hard(for me) not to think that he is the right guy to fix the economy and as it stands, that has to be a top priority right now. American economy make the world go round. If it falls, so does everyone else.


The list goes on but this is enough for me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

DF said:


> Good lord! he keep losing his shit...lol


 He was like that even as Vice President. Nothing new.

All of the classic signs of dementia.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Here's a cute puppy to lighten things up


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 10, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Here's a cute puppy to lighten things up




These things always get heated lol


Good call.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> These things always get heated lol
> 
> 
> Good call.



Thanks brother. At the end of the day we are all neighbors and brothers in iron 

Life's too short.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Then why would you even consider Biden? If you are? He is part of the same administration that you didn't like.
> 
> 
> I think Trump has done what he said he was going to do. That is more than any other president that I have had the opportunity to vote on in America has done. I think that it is important to do what you say and I have no doubt that both of the front runner democrats are filling the air with BS like every other politician.
> ...




Stupid Obama care ruined insurance I pay more for my health insurance for the family then I do my mortgage. 

Obama was a big time scam they used him so good and fed all the people all this bullshit educated African American made him seem like an honest person perfect for the job it was all a scam Obama was not a good president and what he did was an all out scam of the American people’s money which he’s collecting on now with speech money he’s making and all the other shit he has coming for greasing all those pockets while he was president. 

the China thing is huge for me I work in transportation and come from an immigrant family which my dad worked at the same company since I was born making screws for the auto industry and worked there the whole time until he went on disability and died. If the screws were made in China and shipped here he would not have a job and as for all these generations on people that lost their jobs, homes and whole cities due to companies wanting to get rich is horrible people want to come to America for a reason and we’re losing that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 10, 2020)

Jesus what’s next 9/11 was not a conspiracy?


----------



## Beserker (Mar 11, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> I appreciate the civil tone and the spirited debate! Good on ye, Mate.
> 
> I’m not one to get heated over politics, I usually don’t even bother to discuss, but I enjoy a good debate between open minds.  SKOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 11, 2020)

Iron1 said:


> Thanks brother. At the end of the day we are all neighbors and brothers in iron
> 
> Life's too short.



Nice thought, and nicely timed as well.  Not gonna steal YOUR thunder ... pull up the current viral  (<<<  old definition) vid sensation for us?

"Lieutenant Dan,"  the very active, happy 2-legged dog currently in the annual contest to select the Cadbury Bunny.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 11, 2020)

U can come for the guns....I don’t know why they can’t come together like they say they want n take the best ideas from both platforms. That’s what it’s gonna take. At this point I don’t see either one beating trump. Job less Bernie is done n creepy joe is just. They just keep backing the wrong candidate. Wounds be in this spot if the Clinton machine wasn’t so strong run by a crook or at the very least shady. It’s gonna be hard to get trump out of office with either of those platforms n I don’t think the Democratic Party votes will be untied but hey who am I.


----------



## white ape (Mar 20, 2020)

Just an addition I came across


----------

